# Using green oak cladding on storage shed



## JoeSheffer (10 Jan 2021)

Seen a local ad for waney edged green oak cladding. I'm aware it will shrink etc, but i've also not seen oak cladding for this kind of price before. I assume it will be quite low grade? Building a storage shed at the moment, that will need some kind of cladding on it. I'll probably lay this cladding on top of a thin osb wrapped in housewrap (I have a spare roll of of it at home). 

Does anyone have any thoughts? Bargain or avoid?

Wayney Edged Green English oak, Ideal For Cladding, Plank, Tmber, Offcuts | eBay


----------



## Jameshow (16 Jan 2021)

Why not. 

You want some vertical battens underneath the cladding. 

Cheers James


----------



## lexi (17 Jan 2021)

I seen it advertised. Probably classed as Meadow Oak. Growing in a park or estate. I have had good bits of this type before. Luck of the draw. Heavy it is and sore on blades. Sometimes pricey as well. Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## JoeSheffer (17 Jan 2021)

What is meadow oak:!?! Yes I suspect very heavy on saw blades.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Jan 2021)

I'd suggest larch. 

Cheaper lighter and durable. 

Cheers James


----------



## JoeSheffer (20 Jan 2021)

We are just going to use shiplap in the end from a local timber merchant. Too many variables and it's a very small job. Cheers for the replies.


----------

